# Apt Name Diwali Is Bombali



## Kamaljit Singgh (Oct 17, 2009)

I feel that Diwali is the most polluting festival.Reforms are much overdue.I feel it is Manmatt(the ways of self willed Manmukhs.For reading my views on Diwali visit
Calling a spade a spade


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 17, 2009)

Gurfateh
This year das could not even enjoy indian methais or sweets from his Hindu Family. Reason?

Adulteration in cottage cheese, Mava(dried milk in heat of pan),oil, ghees(butter oil).

It may have urea, detergent, soaps and all that stuff.

So cracker pollute from outside and food from inside.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 17, 2009)

Vijaydeep Ji..Come over to Malaysia..our mithayee is PURE.
and CRACKERS are BANNED. So its PURITY..out and IN.
By the way..HAPPY DIWALI to YOU...:happy::happy::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 17, 2009)

Gurfateh
Bandi Chhorh Divas Di Lakh Lakh Vadhai Ho.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 17, 2009)

AH yes..the Original bandi Chhorr Guru nanak ji Sahib..who cut the chaions of SLAVERY of Millions of Indians...
Bandi Chhorr Guru hargobind Ji Sahib who severed the links to slavery using the Twin Swords fo Miri Piri..
Bandi Chhorr Gurur Teg bahdur Ji sahib who gave his Head in Delhi to severe the Chains of slavery and give FREEDOM OF HUMAN RIGHTS..to chose one's religion
BANDI CHHORR GURU GOBIND SINGH JI..who FORGED the NEW KHALSA PANTH..breaking with centuries of social slavery, oppression of caste, etc etc...who RELEASED US from those BONDS for ever...

BANDI CHHORR HOUSE OF NANAK.:happy::happy::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 17, 2009)

MY point is..
Just as GURBANI has a "literal" meaning and also a DEEPER SPIRITUAL MEANING ( which is timeless and forever)..
Events in Sikh History/Guru time-line all also have a DEEPER SPIRITUAL MEANING..apart form the superficial surface meaning. The Superficial meaning of Bandi chorr is Guru hargobind Ji got himslef released..and also 52 other hindu Rajas released from Mughal prison...
The DEEPER SPIRITUAL MEANING of BANDI CHHORR is as given from examples of Guru history. Just as we go for the deeper spirtual message fo GURBANI..we must also go for the  deeper spiritual message in events from Guru Itihaas. IF we remain at superficial level..we LOSE...the ESSENCE.:happy::happy::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 18, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> AH yes..the Original bandi Chhorr Guru nanak ji Sahib..who cut the chaions of SLAVERY of Millions of Indians...
> Bandi Chhorr Guru hargobind Ji Sahib who severed the links to slavery using the Twin Swords fo Miri Piri..
> Bandi Chhorr Gurur Teg bahdur Ji sahib who gave his Head in Delhi to severe the Chains of slavery and give FREEDOM OF HUMAN RIGHTS..to chose one's religion
> BANDI CHHORR GURU GOBIND SINGH JI..who FORGED the NEW KHALSA PANTH..breaking with centuries of social slavery, oppression of caste, etc etc...who RELEASED US from those BONDS for ever...
> ...



That is so beautiful and so eloquent that if there ever is a Khalistan, these sayings should go on coins, flags, buildings.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 18, 2009)

YES Narayan Ji..BUT First they have got to GO on to our HEARTS and MINDS.
Baba Banda Singh bahadur 's SINGHS had DEG TEG FATEH deeply engraved on their Hearts and Minds..and so these words came to be on the coins of that era...
Slowly Sikhs erased these from their hearts and minds..and have written praises of MAYA instead  YES we will rise again like the Phoenix...when we return to our ROOTS and be TRUE to our GURBANI.


----------



## japjisahib04 (Oct 18, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Vijaydeep Ji..Come over to Malaysia..our mithayee is PURE.
> and CRACKERS are BANNED. So its PURITY..out and IN.
> By the way..HAPPY DIWALI to YOU...:happy::happy::happy::happy::happy:


Come to Kuwait we have pure dates best good quality packed in MANY BEAUTIFUL DESIGNER SYTLE STUFFED WITH ALMONDS AND MANY OTHER DRY FRUITS. DELICIOUS. HAPPY DIWALI TO ALL OF YOU.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 18, 2009)

Sahni Ji,
Talking of dates..long gone the days when we used to get them in  a heap sand and elaves etc all included.
Now they come in all sorts of boxes, beautifully packaged, clean and of equal sizes, from  various countries.kuwait, dubai, egypt, iran, iraq, libya, somalia, morocco etc etc..even Indian Dates are there...spoiled for choice and not that expensive  too..OF Course you would be getting them fresher...This year we also had green dates..not yet ripe..But the downside is malaysia imports dates ONLY for Eid..rest of the year are preserved ones or last years stock.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 18, 2009)

We get good dates here in the Italian Markets and stores. Especially starting now from October into December. They are traditionally the final note of a traditional Italian holiday dinner. Along with all kinds of figs and nuts. And cakes made from dates, figs and nuts and honey. 

What about the dark brown ones that are peeled and diced into squares and coated with hard sugar, but soft and chewy inside?

I can remember all kinds of packaged dates from my childhood -- better than candy. As you say -- packaged and stuffed in a dozen different ways. 
No one can eat that much food any more and the younger generations are not interested in sitting still for 3 hours for a big meal.

But as a child myself -- the fascination of the packages - pictures of camels with secret smiles --  packing off across an oasis. Beautifully drawn and colorful landscapes on the labels on the packages. So many palm trees. And they came from far away -- Egypt, Turkey, Syria -- WoW -- in BIG gold letters -- What is it like there? You are bringing back memories of my childhood. 

And second childhood. Because we still get them.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 18, 2009)

<script type="text/javascript">F.decorate(_ge('photo_notes'), F._photo_notes).notes_go_go_go(3435998302, 'http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3413/3435998302_1101035149_t.jpg', '3.1444');</script><form id="fave_form" method="post" style="visibility: hidden;"><input name="magic_cookie" value="06537b8b1cbeddff5202599a3ab85ccd" type="hidden"><input name="faveadd" value="0" type="hidden"><input name="faveremove" value="0" type="hidden"></form>                                                        <!-- PHOTO CONTENT: DESCRIPTION, NOTES, COMMENTS -->                                                <noscript>  To take full advantage of Flickr, you should use a JavaScript-enabled browser and
install the latest version of the Macromedia Flash Player. 
 </noscript>                                  <!-- ############## COMMENTS -->                                        
                        This is pretty much the way they were sold loose in the Italian markets - but this pic is from Morrocco.


----------



## japjisahib04 (Oct 18, 2009)

Narayanjot Ji

Are you from Italy? I been italy. I used to go to Rome and then finally at Naples. I don't remeber the name, there is a brewery. I used to sell them dates from three hundred to five hundred containers 20' at a time from 1987 to 1992.
Best regads
Mohinder Sahni Sahni


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 18, 2009)

No I am not from Italy, born here, but my family is still there in the north, but originally in Naples and Abruzzo. 

I had a very traditional childhood. Full of colorful memories. I am glad that you spent time there. It is a magical place. :happy:


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 18, 2009)

japjisahib04 said:


> Narayanjot Ji
> 
> Are you from Italy? I been italy. I used to go to Rome and then finally at Naples. I don't remeber the name, there is a brewery. I used to sell them dates from three hundred to five hundred containers 20' at a time from 1987 to 1992.
> Best regads
> Mohinder Sahni Sahni



Do you think they were making wine from dates. In the south there is a "cooked" wine or vino cotto.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 18, 2009)

Narayanjot ji,

Guru Fateh.

Now one can get Panetone and Dates all the year around at Costco. I remember in London and then in Brasil, Panetone was only available during Easter time at Italian grocery stores.

I love Panetone with tea. I have it almost everyday.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 18, 2009)

Tejwant ji

Yes the panetone. But the cake with figs, dates, hazelnuts, honey and citron, all pressed into a torte pan and baked,  is PANFORTE! And that is hard to find, but not that hard to make yourself!


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, Panforte! Yummy!! One can find Panforte in some Italian stores in Los Angeles. In Sao Paulo, there is a Borough called Little Italy and the soccer team from there is Palmeiras, which is a first division soccer team in Brasil. In that Borough, one can find delicious home made Panfortes. I used to buy them there from one old Italian woman who used to make them herself on order and the way I met her was because her grand daughter was my student.

Tejwant Singh.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 18, 2009)

Tejwantji

That sounds just about right -- Brazil -- the panforte would be there in abundance. The old Italian lady who made them probably did not realize at the time how something so elegant would be close to extinct in many parts of this country. I am glad you had a chance to meet her and sample her expert cuisine.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 19, 2009)

How we Meander...from diwali..pollution..to DATES !!..ITALIAN FOOD..NAPLES...BRAZIL...
I LOVE the TRIP....brought back so many sweet memories...you are not alone Naryan Ji...
and I love SPN..we are so varied in our experiences..knowledge...topics..one cna actually learn so much from just browsing SPN pages..KUDOS.:happy::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## japjisahib04 (Oct 19, 2009)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Do you think they were making wine from dates. In the south there is a "cooked" wine or vino cotto.


 I don't think so. I think they were using it for fermentation.
Best regads
Mohinder Singh Sahni


----------

